# Lumix GF1 Micro Four Thirds compact looks well tasty



## editor (Aug 6, 2009)

Not as pretty as the Olympus, but I'm liking the cut of its jib.












http://www.engadget.com/2009/08/06/rumored-micro-four-thirds-panasonic-gf1-gets-pictured/


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 7, 2009)

I hope they price it competitively to the Olypmus. I'd sell my LX3 to raise funds.


----------



## Paul Russell (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes, it looks very nice.

Hopefully it will actually perform well! Despite somehow getting a Highly Recommended on dpreview, a lot of people seem to be quite disappointed with the Olympus EP-1.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh man. Now this I REALLY want. 







> The LUMIX GF1 thoroughly optimizes the advantages of a system camera to ensure high performance, whether capturing photos or HD video. The LUMIX DMC-GF1 can record 1280 x 720 High Definition video in AVCHD Lite, a format that enables longer recording times. With a dedicated video record button, capturing video is convenient and easy. The LUMIX GF1 can also record HD Motion JPEG in 1280 x 720 and other video recording formats include: QVGA, VGA and WVGA. The LUMIX GF1 has a unique Movie Program Mode that allows consumers to adjust the depth-of-field while shooting in HD video, so background and foreground can be blurred to give creative effects – something typically only possible with expensive professional camcorders.
> 
> The LUMIX DMC-GF1 includes the new My Color mode, which includes seven preset effects – Expressive, Retro, Pure, Elegant, Monochrome, Dynamic Art, Silhouette and Custom – all which let users manually set the color, brightness and saturation levels. With the Live View function, users can see how these settings will effect the photo before they shoot, making it easier to capture the exact mood or atmosphere desired. For even more elaborate effects, users can choose from a total of nine Film modes, and set the contrast, sharpness and saturation levels for each. A custom function lets users store their favorite settings in memory. Furthermore, the exposure meter can be displayed in other shooting modes and the correlation between shutter speed and aperture is shown, with a color-coded warning that alerts users when the settings are not in the proper range.
> 
> ...


Sample shots: http://www.photographyblog.com/articles/panasonic_gf1_photos/ Even the ISO 3200 image is usable!

Specs: http://www.photographyblog.com/news/panasonic_dmc-gf1/


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2009)

There's a hands on preview here too: http://www.dpreview.com/previews/PanasonicGF1/
I like the sound of the 60fps electronic viewfinder option - it's almost identical to the one seen on the Ricoh GX200 ad video recording is nice to have onboard.



> The beauty of the GF1 (and, for that matter, the Olympus E-P1 to some extent) is that you can pick it up, stick it into iAuto mode and just start shooting in much the same way you would with a compact (from a size and weight point of view it's not that far off a Canon G10), but it also lets you take control of the photographic functions easily too.
> 
> Inevitably there are aspects of the handling that suffer by comparison to a full sized SLR, but what's surprised me in the few weeks I've been using it is how well the GF1 works when used in a more hands-on manner, with logical, easy to reach controls and a design that - given the limitations imposed by the 'faux rangefinder' style - offers remarkably stable and comfortable handling.



UK RRP: an upmarket £783 with 20mm pancake lens. Ouch. 

It's like a super charged LX3!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 2, 2009)

editor said:


> UK RRP: an upmarket £783 with 20mm pancake lens. Ouch.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm hoping it'll get discounted down a bit because I can see this being the perfect camera for my needs. Much as I love my D300, it's a bastard huge beast to lug about.


----------



## cybertect (Sep 2, 2009)

editor said:


> I'm hoping it'll get discounted down a bit because I can see this being the perfect camera for my needs. Much as I love my D300, it's a bastard huge beast to lug about.



Substitute 5D for D300 and I'm feeling the same.

want


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2009)

And look at this teensy weensy LUMIX G 20mm / F1.7 ASPH pancake lens, serving up a 40mm field of view for street shooting. Double want.






http://www.dpreview.com/news/0909/09090203panasonic20mm.asp


----------



## Paul Russell (Sep 2, 2009)

Another preview here. Sounds like it's a lot faster than the Olympus EP-1

http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/DMCGF1/DMCGF1A.HTM

The 20mm (40mm equivalent) lens would suit me nicely as well -- I often use a 42mm.

If the electronic viewfinder is OK, it sounds like my ideal camera. Pricey though.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2009)

I don't use video much, but it's nice to have the option on my main camera - and the GF1 looks to do the job:





> The Panasonic GF1 offers three compression levels for AVCHD Lite movies, all of which are at the full 720p resolution -- either 17Mbps, 13Mbps, or 9Mbps. As an alternative to AVCHD Lite, the Motion JPEG mode allows recording 30 frames-per-second video at 1,280 x 720, 848 x 480, 640 x 480, or 320 x 240 pixel resolutions


----------



## starfish2000 (Sep 2, 2009)

cybertect said:


> Substitute 5D for D300 and I'm feeling the same.
> 
> want



Huge beasts, have you lot got tiny hands?

From what I read the Olympus isnt very fast at autofocus, which is laughable in 2008 really. Again why not build in an optical viewfinder I don't like screens, lots of us dont?

Whoever does make a high end compact/digital rangefinder like that will clean up Im certain.


----------



## Paul Russell (Sep 2, 2009)

starfish2000 said:


> Huge beasts, have you lot got tiny hands?
> 
> From what I read the Olympus isnt very fast at autofocus, which is laughable in 2008 really. Again why not build in an optical viewfinder I don't like screens, lots of us dont?
> 
> Whoever does make a high end compact/digital rangefinder like that will clean up Im certain.



This camera has a much faster autofocus than the Olympus.


----------



## starfish2000 (Sep 3, 2009)

Im sure it has, in fact I think my dead granny has faster autofocus that the Olympus EP-1 at least thats the picture Ive gotten from the reviews and the bloke I saw banging on about it in LCE the other week.

I don't understand why someone doesn't make something like that with a built in viewfinder, style it a bit like a Contax G2, price it at a grand, a couple of lens choices....they'd fucking clean up.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2009)

The point of these new breed of cameras is that because of their compact size you're far more likely to grab that amazing picture as the thing won't be too much of a liability to lug about all day. My D300 takes amazing photos, but it's an attention-grabbing, bulky pain in the arse if I'm snapping on a city street.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2009)

Hands on review, pics and video here: 
http://www.engadget.com/2009/09/03/panasonic-lumix-dmc-gf1-hands-on/






First impressions here: http://www.techradar.com/news/photo...as/panasonic-dmc-gf1-first-impressions-631361

It looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 3, 2009)

hmm first compact I have been REALLY tempted by in a long time...sadly...I can't afford it.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 13, 2009)

I am wondering when these video-enabled cameras will have the ability to plug in an external mike...that would make them a multimedia journos dream

I have been meaning to do a test with my LX3 video + a separate hi-qual sound recorder and then synch it up in iMovie later


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2009)

The Lumix GH1 dSLR records in HD video and comes with a built in stereo microphone and a socket for an external mic.

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/panasonicdmcgh1/


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh god, it looks great doesn't it? I wasn't expecting it to be so small either. 

I've decided I don't mind not having a viewfinder. I wear glasses all the time, so if they aren't big and bright enough I get frustrated anyway. Having the option of both is nice though, there is something about bringing the camera up to your eye and shutting the rest of the world off, just seeing that little rectangle. 

I can afford one, but I'm not going to. I bought the Ricoh GR-D and was pissed when the new version came out not too long afterwards. And to be honest, I haven't picked up the Ricoh in over a year. This one though ... well, it is a bit special ...


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2009)

I've been using my LX3 relentlessly over ths summer, and my Ricoh GR and GX100 have had a fair bit of use too, but I'm thinking about selling the GX100 and my Nikon D300 to get this GF1. I just love the portability of the thing.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 13, 2009)

editor said:


> The Lumix GH1 dSLR records in HD video and comes with a built in stereo microphone and a socket for an external mic.
> 
> http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/panasonicdmcgh1/



wow..thanks!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 13, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> ... well, it is a bit special ...



So's your face.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> So's your face.


Hi. This forum is for chatting about photo gear only. This thread is about the GF1 camera. For thigh-slapping joshes and japes, please use the general forum. Thanks.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm trying to butter Vintage Paw up into buying me the camera as a present (and I'm clearly agreeing with her about the camera in that post) so it's 100% relevant, Mr Serious photography is Serious.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> I'm trying to butter Vintage Paw up into buying me the camera as a present (and I'm clearly agreeing with her about the camera in that post) so it's 100% relevant, Mr Serious photography is Serious.


Please use PMs for unrelated personal messages. Last warning.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 14, 2009)

Please keep on topic.



> The GF1 will be avaliable in red and white, as well as the traditional black and silver, which a Panasonic spokesman says will make the camera "more atttractive to *young female users*, in addition to more advanced users."


http://www.photoradar.com/news/story/panasonic-dmc-gf1-first-look



Girly edition for girls.


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm not sure I can hold out any longer. DPReview has just give it a frothing review and I'm starting to look around the flat to se what I can flog off.

The LX3 is easily my favourite compact, and the GF1 is like a turbo challenged vresion of that camera, and with the 20mm f1.7 lens it's just a black slab'o'want.

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/PanasonicGF1/


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't think I can hold out much longer.


> Conclusion
> Is the Panasonic GF1 a DMD? In my opinion, it has to at least be close. This camera can be carried with you, it's unobtrusive, quick to respond, quick to focus, has a fast lens, produces excellent image quality and has good low-light performance. There will be a viewfinder for it soon (albeit an electronic one). One can attach a multitude of older lenses, and new ones will keep being produced. It shoots great video to boot. Can it be improved? Sure. For starters, I wish it had an articulating LCD, in-body image stabilization, a more powerful flash, and 1080P video. But, I can live with this camera. It does not cause me any real frustrations, and because it is as compact as it is, I can always have it with me.
> 
> Even though I have owned it for only a few weeks, I am serious when I say that as an all-around picture taker, this Panasonic GF1 may be my favorite digital camera ever.
> http://theonlinephotographer.typepa...apher/2009/10/panasonic-gf1-field-report.html


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2009)

I *may* have just sold around $550 worth of photos, with the possibility of more.

*shuffles a little closer to the GF1. 

Check out this video sample. Awesome!


----------



## Caney (Oct 16, 2009)

Played with one in Oxford street today, so much smaller than my D90

Just wondering if its a little silly to buy right now,what are the chances of it having a price drop soon


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2009)

Caney said:


> Played with one in Oxford street today, so much smaller than my D90
> 
> Just wondering if its a little silly to buy right now,what are the chances of it having a price drop soon


Not much I reckon seeing as it seems to be selling well.


----------



## Caney (Oct 16, 2009)

I need the 14-45mm lens, but it looks so sweet with the 20mm pancake
£910 for the Camera + 20mm + 14-4mm lens on Oxford street seems a pretty good deal as well


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2009)

I've seen the DMC-GF1 + 20mm f1.7 lens for £699 which seems pretty good.


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 16, 2009)

I can't keep up with these new fangled cameras

Can the Panasonic Lumix DMC-G1, which was released last year, use this new 20mm pancake lens???

Edit: possibly answers own question: yes because they both have Micro Four Thirds lens mounts.

I like the idea of the DMC-G1 with the 20mm lens...


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2009)

I cracked and spent all the money from those NYC photos (and more) on a GF1 and 20mm lens combo for £670 (plus spare battery, which I think was a mistake by the shop). Three year Panasonic warranty too.

The camera can 'learn' to recognise up to six designated people, automatically tag and group them and even prioritise those faces in a group photo!


----------



## cybertect (Oct 17, 2009)

Looking forward to the results.

Meantime I'm looking at Yashica Electro 35s and trying hard not to think about a Bessa R2A


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm in one of those "tired of lugging a digital SLR around" phases. Trouble is I can't see any digital alternative that has a decent optical viewfinder. The Leica X1 looks promising but way out of my price range. There is a vague rumour about a Nikon clone of that, which would be interesting...

The last compact I had was the Sony V3, which I sold.


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm almost certainly going to sell off my Nikon D300 and invest in the Lumix. The GF1 isn't much bigger than the LX3 so it's not such a beast to lug about.


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 18, 2009)

editor said:


> I'm almost certainly going to sell off my Nikon D300 and invest in the Lumix. The GF1 isn't much bigger than the LX3 so it's not such a beast to lug about.



Selling your digital SLR? That's pretty drastic -- I'm definitely keeping my Nikon D90 as there some times when it's the best tool for the "job" for me, but I do miss not having any sort of compact.


----------



## Caney (Oct 19, 2009)

Got the GF1 20mm on and really am not liking its low light performance, i thought the 1.7mm lens would be able to shoot in doors without the flash


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2009)

Caney said:


> Got the GF1 20mm on and really am not liking its low light performance, i thought the 1.7mm lens would be able to shoot in doors without the flash


If it's a f1.7 lens you're going to get good low light performance, but exactly what are you trying to shoot and what settings are you using on the camera?


----------



## G. Fieendish (Oct 21, 2009)

Assuming that that most new "mass market" Leica compacts are based on Panasonic circuitry, how long before Leica sell a compact camera with inter- changable lenses based on the GF1...? 
Though how much would said camera cost...?


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2009)

I haven't had chance to give the camera a real run through yet, but here's a few snaps. 






















http://www.urban75.org/london/london-lumix-gf1-photos.html


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Nov 22, 2009)

Bizarre, this thread wasn't showing at all when I looked.


----------



## leftistangel (Dec 2, 2009)

I love my LX3, but am mighty tempted by this because of the image quality. However my main reservation is the only lens that makes it as pocketable is the 20mmpancake, whic is too restrictive.


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2009)

I've been using both for several weeks. I still prefer the LX3 for a carry everywhere camera and you're going to be really hard pressed to notice the difference for many types of shots, but the GF1 rules supreme in low light and portraits (because if its depth of field effects). If I could only have one of them, I'd go for the LX3 for its all-round versatility, but the GF1 is a beaut.


----------



## Caney (Dec 29, 2009)

I sold my D90 + 18-200 VR , to move to this format,

Boy i miss my D90 and its near pro power , but being able to carry my GF1+20mm
Pretty much everywhere means that i get picture's that i would never have been able to get with my D90,I miss the being able to catch those moments that happen without warning sports,dog training with the dogs running like a nutter

But being able to carry my GF1+20mm in my inside pocket means that i i catch moments that the D90 would have missed,I wish i had kept both because they both service a need,But over all i'm happy with being able to bring my GF1 anywhere

Where as the D90 seemed like a event, a nice event at that, the GF1 feels like belongs in my pocket

I'll sell my balls for a D90 in a GF1 body ,but till then i feel more at home with the GF1
When out and about the streets

*
written while high *


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm enjoying the GF1 but I wish they'd release a stabilised compact wide angle zoom covering something like the LX3's range.


----------



## Grobelaar (Feb 1, 2010)

Did a quick one day course at the weekend and just that alone made me realise that I can't risk stumping up on the GXR system until there's a decent range of lenses - otherwise I'm just buying a fancy compact with a big sensor. So this and the micro four-thirds is back in the frame.

If anyone else is also considering - I saw this deal
http://www.fotosense.co.uk/panasonic-dmc-gf1-twin-lens-kit-black.html
£789 (£739 with £50 cashback) for the twin lens set up.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 2, 2010)

Grobelaar said:


> otherwise I'm just buying a fancy compact with a big sensor. So this and the micro four-thirds is back in the frame.



I'm looking for a decent compact, & i'm undecided between Canon's G11 & Panasonic's GF1.

Which would be better for macro? I'm not too bothered about lenses etc, may as well by a dslr. But a decent compact for landscape & macro pics is what i'm after.


----------



## Grobelaar (Feb 2, 2010)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I'm looking for a decent compact, & i'm undecided between Canon's G11 & Panasonic's GF1.
> 
> Which would be better for macro? I'm not too bothered about lenses etc, may as well by a dslr. But a decent compact for landscape & macro pics is what i'm after.



The GF1 isn't really a compact - in terms that compacts generally have the small sensors.

The GF1 is an interchangeable lens camera that uses the much big four-thirds sensor, so the image quality will be much higher.

That said, you may get all you need from buying a Canon G11, whereas to achieve the same with GF1 may involve the expense of extra lenses.

In short, it's a difficult comparison that you're making, like trying to compare a van and a big estate car.


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2010)

The GF1 will completely outperform the G11 in low light, has a far better sensor and interchangeable lens, but isn't as compact.


----------



## Grobelaar (Feb 5, 2010)

> Panasonic 100-300 mm, 14mm pancake lens and 8mm Fish-Eye APSH f/3.5 also showed at PMA and available the months after.



http://43rumors.com/ft2-panasonic-microfourthirds-rumors/


----------



## Grobelaar (Apr 27, 2010)

I finally got one of these cameras - went out this evening and the first that strikes me is the photos displayed on the LCD have more detail in the shadows than when I look at the pictures on my Mac. Anyone have any idea how I can match the two up - it's quite pronounced and instantly noticable difference.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2010)

If you're seeing details on the LCD screen of the camera but not on the mac then surely you just  need to up the brightness on your monitor?


----------



## Grobelaar (Apr 27, 2010)

No I have brightness on full on the Mac and there's definitely detail loss in the shadows.


----------



## Grobelaar (Apr 27, 2010)

I've just turned the LCD brightness down on the GF1 - looks a bit overly bright to me, turning it down by the maximum allowable seems to match up with what is displaying on my Mac, mostly it's only tones that are nearly black - they seem to suddenly be display much lighter than they should be.


----------

